

Reflections on Ferguson and the History of Racism in America - tgebru
http://nativenewsonline.net/opinion/reflections-ferguson-history-racism-america/

======
DigitalSea
Because nothing says, "Important statement" like a title in capital letters.
Flagged.

~~~
DanBC
I'm guessing it's a copy paste of the article headline which uses capitals.

